# Added fitting cause slow faucet shut off?



## silguy (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

I just tapped a Tee fitting in my existing cold water fittings under the kitchen sink so the new fitting has a hose fitting for my new water filter.  I noticed after I did this, our faucet trickles about a few seconds before finally shutting off where as before, right when you shut off the faucet, the water stops immediately.  Is my problem the Tee fitting or the water filter?  
On the female side, the fitting comes w/ a rubber gasket and reduces the size of the hole inside.  Could this be it?  The size of the fitting is a 1/2" male x 1/2" female x 1/8" (for the water hose)  I thought this may be an issue before I bought it, but the people at Home Depot stated the reduction in size didn't matter..???

Thanks,


----------



## handyguys (Sep 27, 2010)

I once had a bit of solder get into a pipe and it made its way into a tub faucet (from the basement) and caused issues. I took it apart and found the little bead and all was good once I re-assembled the faucet.


----------



## silguy (Sep 27, 2010)

Yea, from searching online, some people mentioned debris or what not can be lodged inside.  But I don't think it's the case since i double checked everything to make sure i did not add any foreign object in the plumbing.  I also did not solder anything. Tonight, I will remove the T fitting to see if anything changes.  If going back to the original setup doesn't work, then I may have accidentally lodged something in the plumbing.  If that's the case, then it can only be extra teflon particles or brass particles(maybe from tightening too much that particles came off??)


----------



## budro (Sep 28, 2010)

could be a little too much teflon. check that. industry standard suggests starting your teflon one thread back from the end to prevent too much teflon from causing just such a restriction. sounds kind of funny that a little more water drips out now. are you sure this is happening or possibly you are just noticing it now? i have seen gooseneck faucets drain more water out than others when shut off and it is simply because more water is in the spout to drip out. why would a restriction in the line cause more water to drip out? i am interested to see your solution. that person who said something about debris may be right if the debris worked its way up to the actual washer of the valve but it seems that would have caused a continual drip. go figure. thanks, budro


----------



## silguy (Sep 28, 2010)

kinda funny how you mentioned teflon.  i put too little at first and the fittings were leaking.  I may have overtightened the brass parts to stop the leak.  The leak never stopped!  I took apart all of the fittings and wrapped the threads w/ more teflon, probably 7 times.  Now there's no leak.  I had to use the water even when it leaked, so at first, I thought the slower shut off faucet was caused by the leak.  But now that it doesn't leak, it's doing the same thing!  I'm sure that the slower shut off wasn't present before.
I'm also not understanding the "debris" concept, only thing I can think of is that the debris in the piping would cause a pressure change, which results in the slower shut off, but then again, everything else works except for the kitchen faucet.  The kitchen spray works as well.  The debris wasn't directed to my issue, it was soemthing that was said over the internet if you search "slow faucet shut off" on google.    thanks


----------



## silguy (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been doing lots of research and found NOTHING!  But, from this thread:  http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f33/any-advice-picking-kitchen-faucet-8604/ 

leads me to believe it's just my design, GOOSENECK FAUCET!!!!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 30, 2010)

It may be...

I'd give it a good amount of time to drain out then check back to see if it is still dripping.

Removing the aerator allows a faster check for drips.


----------



## silguy (Sep 30, 2010)

that's the thing, i did all that.  I rechecked all of my fittings and  cleaned the aerator.  I tried different combinations of shutting off the faucets.  Also, after I took out the aerator, it still has a laggy shut off.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 30, 2010)

on the debris thing - My issue was actually a tub filler that wouldn't shut off and also when on full wasn't really full. That tub filler was two floors away from where the plumbing work was done. The debris was stuck in the valve (cartridge type) and never made it to the aerator. After shutting off the water I removed the cartridge and found the bit of solder. Put it all back together and all was fine.

Anyway, question for you. How did you "tap" the line for the filter? Did you use a saddle valve? Compression fittings? Solder? Something else?


----------



## silguy (Sep 30, 2010)

I used a standard brass T fitting, 1/2" male(goes to cold water in faucet) x 1/2" female (to water valve from the main valve) x 3/8" (for tube)


----------



## cheapsk87 (Oct 6, 2010)

goose necks are horrible for a drip after shutting them off!

when you "tapped" in you might have stirred up dirt in your lines and it got stuck in your o-rings/gaskets making a very small leak inside letting some water out until it finally completly closes.


----------

